# Ist ein Visual FoxPro Programm noch ratsam zu kaufen?



## hikeda_ya (19. April 2007)

Servus,

kann mir jemand von Euch sagen ob es Sinn macht ein ERP Programm zu kaufen das in Visual FoxPro geschrieben wurde. Und das in den kommenden Jahren noch stehtig weiter wachsen soll


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (20. April 2007)

Ich würde eigentlich davon abraten - es wird keine neuen VFP Versionen mehr geben und der Support für die Version 9 läuft noch bis 2015. Es kommt jetzt garnz darauf an wie langfristig das ERP Programm laufen soll...



> We have been asked about our plans for a new version of VFP. We are announcing today that there will be no VFP 10. VFP9 will continue to be supported according to our existing policy with support through 2015


Quelle: http://msdn2.microsoft.com/en-us/vfoxpro/bb308952.aspx

2015 ist noch lange hin, aber ich persönlich sehe keinen besonderen Grund jetzt auf FoxPro zu setzen, wenn es sich sowieso um eine Neuentwicklung handelt... Aber das müsst ihr abwägen...


----------



## hikeda_ya (20. April 2007)

Ich danke Dir.

den Artikel habe ich auch gefunden. Und das es wohl von Sedna abgelöst werden soll?

nun das "alte ERP" Sytem läuft jetzt seit rund 25 Jahren. Denke sooo lange sollte das Neue auch laufen.


----------

